

The one thing Apple can add to the iPhone to change the world - maxklein
http://maxkle.in/the-one-thing-apple-can-add-to-the-iphone-to-change-the-world/

======
timrobinson
I'm not sure I want to use many of my iPhone apps without a touch screen.

I'm not sure I want to wave my arm around in front of my 27-inch Cinema
display.

------
dctoedt
Arthur C. Clarke pretty much predicted this in the 1970s (one of the Rama
books, I think), except I think he said it'd be all done by infrared
connection.

